# Why I love living in Italy..



## MaidenScotland

Lets have s

ome positive on life in Italy


----------



## pudd 2

MaidenScotland said:


> Lets have s
> 
> ome positive on life in Italy


i can give you lots of positive 6 mounths after we moved here my wife had a stroke and i joined her a little later with two brocken arms . another story any way a lady from our village Pretoro in the mountanes above chieti drove every day down to cheiti hospital to wash and dress her and bring me clean jarmers 
and would not take any payment you reep what you sow and speak as you find the abruzze people are kind and strong as are other italians wehave freinds in the north and south and have never had any signs of non aceptance or rudnes 
and the food is dam good there is even muck on the potatoes and they are od shaped the wine i s good and cheap and i meen good were we live in the val di foro the produce some of the highest suger content grapes in italy as we have a lot of sunshine and no smog infact some of our grape must is taken by tanker to veneto to bolester the famuose barrola wine as they dont get the sun we do 
And we think we have found as near as paridise there is to retire to well semi 
as the italians say without the buracrats this would be paradiso and no human is entitaled to live in paradise i shall stop now before i get acused of looking though rose tinted specs i love italy


----------



## sheilamarsco

i still love it after being here for 6 years i took my car to my local garage yesterday left it for an hour for the mechanic/owner to check it out when i went back to collect it and asked how much i had to pay he said nothing no problems found no need to pay anything. i had a local plumber to my house last month because there was a leak under the sink he came fixed the leak and wouldn't accept payment i haven't found this from anyone anywhere else these people are honest and generous i have no complaints at all. i have a beautiful home that i couldn't afford in the uk over 2 acres of gardens and fertile land and the most spectacular views of the mountains and nearby village the sun shines without fail every summer so even if it is cold in the winter it makes the coming spring all the more enjoyable. re earthquakes when the strong one occured in aquila all that i felt was a small tremor similar to living over the tube in london nothing else a few cracks in the plaster which were easily fixed.


----------



## girlaussie

Apart from beauty, people are extremely friendly & helpful..wish I could live in Venice!!!

Aussie Girl


----------



## paolojackie

*i need to move*



sheilamarsco said:


> i still love it after being here for 6 years i took my car to my local garage yesterday left it for an hour for the mechanic/owner to check it out when i went back to collect it and asked how much i had to pay he said nothing no problems found no need to pay anything. i had a local plumber to my house last month because there was a leak under the sink he came fixed the leak and wouldn't accept payment i haven't found this from anyone anywhere else these people are honest and generous i have no complaints at all. i have a beautiful home that i couldn't afford in the uk over 2 acres of gardens and fertile land and the most spectacular views of the mountains and nearby village the sun shines without fail every summer so even if it is cold in the winter it makes the coming spring all the more enjoyable. re earthquakes when the strong one occured in aquila all that i felt was a small tremor similar to living over the tube in london nothing else a few cracks in the plaster which were easily fixed.


hi I love Italy been coming here all my life 64 years family from village and I am sorry to say I don't know the Italy you talk about the one I know is very different even the smallest job is in the hundreds dishwasher repair 120 e washing machine repair (belt) 100e plumber central heating not big job half day few switches 650 e!!!!
so as I say love it but bit pricey.


----------



## pudd 2

paolojackie said:


> hi I love Italy been coming here all my life 64 years family from village and I am sorry to say I don't know the Italy you talk about the one I know is very different even the smallest job is in the hundreds dishwasher repair 120 e washing machine repair (belt) 100e plumber central heating not big job half day few switches 650 e!!!!
> so as I say love it but bit pricey.


pehaps they think you are still a pully a chichen ready for plucking with lots of money we have problems forcing them to take money


----------



## paolojackie

all my relatives in the village pay the same and have no trouble with getting the money taken


----------



## pudd 2

paolojackie said:


> all my relatives in the village pay the same and have no trouble with getting the money taken


just as curiosity where are you in italy


----------



## paolojackie

small village in garfagnana in northern Tuscany and before you say anything about money in Tuscany this area has not been overrun with rich people doing Tuscany (yet) it is just that it would be interesting to here from other people to see what there take is on this for me since the lira went prices have just gone up and up even allowing for natural inflation it has got very expensive


----------



## pudd 2

aint it funny every body acociates tucany with rich people and abruzzo with poor southen peasants not true in all cases


----------



## paolojackie

think I need to start househunting in abruzzo have never been going over for summer months in two weeks and will make a point this year of going further than Florence for the day.


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance

sheilamarsco said:


> i still love it after being here for 6 years i took my car to my local garage yesterday left it for an hour for the mechanic/owner to check it out when i went back to collect it and asked how much i had to pay he said nothing no problems found no need to pay anything. i had a local plumber to my house last month because there was a leak under the sink he came fixed the leak and wouldn't accept payment i haven't found this from anyone anywhere else these people are honest and generous i have no complaints at all. i have a beautiful home that i couldn't afford in the uk over 2 acres of gardens and fertile land and the most spectacular views of the mountains and nearby village the sun shines without fail every summer so even if it is cold in the winter it makes the coming spring all the more enjoyable. re earthquakes when the strong one occured in aquila all that i felt was a small tremor similar to living over the tube in london nothing else a few cracks in the plaster which were easily fixed.


Lemme guess...u must be a very pretty girl that all those italian men fixed ur home for free....lol....been to italy a hundred times and been ripped off a lot ...even at a gelataria...by taxi drivers...and lots of other places.


----------



## sheilamarsco

no in fact i'm an old age pensioner living on my own and not at all pretty I think it's just that living in a rural community people help each other out and there is certainly a respect for the older citizen which seems to be lacking in other countries.


----------

